# Dat is feitelijk hetzelfde.



## eno2

Context:

In een discussie over impeachment zeg ik dat een uitgevoerd impeachment  nog nooit voorgekomen is.
Iemand regeert door te zeggen dat het aftreden van Nixon "feitelijk" hetzelfde is.

Ik ben het daar niet mee eens vanuit de stricte betekenis van "feitelijk".

Afgezet is aan ander feit dan afgetreden. Je zou het resultaat hetzelfde kunnen noemen, maar dat is het ook niet. De feiten zijn toch anders, ook als resultaat achteraf.

Kan je "feitelijk" dan  gebruiken  in de (verzwakte) betekenis van "eigenlijk". Ik vind van niet.
Hoewel dat toch zeer frequent  gebeurt.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Kan je "feitelijk" dan  gebruiken  in de (verzwakte) betekenis van "eigenlijk". Ik vind van niet.
> Hoewel dat toch zeer frequent  gebeurt.



Al in vrij oude edities van Van Dale wordt _eigenlijk_ als een van de betekenissen van _feitelijk_ genoemd. Dus waarom je er nog langer tegen verzetten?


----------



## eno2

Ze zijn zeker verwant.  Ik geef "feitelijk" de meeste directe werkelijkheidswaarde. Een feitelijkheid is een feit. Iets is feitelijk juist "Eigenlijk"  leidt pas via een omweg -van een extra overweging - naar feitelijkheid. Een eigenlijkheid bestaat zelfs niet.


----------



## bibibiben

We zijn inmiddels verder dan jouw afwegingen.


----------



## eno2

?

Na controle van de definities zie ik  mijn instinctieve benadering zonder voorkennis in #3 dan toch maar bevestigd.

De Van Dale definities van feitelijk en eigenlijk liggen nogal ver uit elkaar en dat komt doordat  feitelijk in zijn twee betekenissen direct met "feit" verbonden blijft. Feitelijk (bw) is, kortom, strikt "volgens de feiten" . Dat maakt het onderscheid toch wat gemakkelijker. In de definitie van Feitelijk wordt Eigenlijk niet genoemd.
En de definitie van "eigenlijk" wordt "feit" of "feitelijk" niet genoemd:



> Eigenlijk (bw)
> in de grond, in wezen
> •eigenlijk is de zaak deze
> •waar moet je eigenlijk heen?
> •eigenlijk gezegd (gesproken)=als ik de waarheid wil zeggen
> •een eigenlijk gezegd programma =dat die naam verdient, het inderdaad is


Het vierde voorbeeld vind ik raar. De uitdrukking "eigenlijk gezegd" zou dus twee betekenissen hebben. Het is een uitdrukking die ik in de betekenis van dit vierde voorbeeld nooit gebruik.
In het derde zou ik eerder zeggen: "eerlijk gezegd"



Omdat de Van Dale definitie van eigenlijk naar mijn gevoel toch hiaten vertoont, zocht ik wat verder en vond bij Wiki wat ontbrak voor het bijwoord Eigenlijk:



> *Bijwoord*
> *eigenlijk*
> 
> 
> *als ik er nu nog eens over nadenk *
> _Dat is toch *eigenlijk* heel vreemd verlopen._
> echt, waar, in werkelijkheid.
> _Het gaat *eigenlijk* niet zo goed met hem, maar hij is bang voor de dokter_


eigenlijk - WikiWoordenboek
Eigenlijk als "alles goed overwogen""*alles wel beschouwd*" Dat is de betekenis die ik zocht.

Verder zegt Etymologiebank.nl over het gebruik van bvnw en bw Eigenlijk:



> In het moderne Nederlands is het gebruik als bn. vrijwel beperkt tot de schrijftaal. Het bijwoord _eigenlijk_ is daarentegen bijzonder gebruikelijk en is zich zelfs aan het ontwikkelen tot een *modaal partikel.*


http://www.etymologiebank.nl/trefwoord/eigenlijk

Over modale partikels is niet veel te vinden, onbetaald.

E-ANS vermeldt Eigenlijk in elk geval NIET onder de modale bijwoorden.

Om na dit alles terug te komen op de titel:

Zeggen "dat is feitelijk hetzelfde" is zich beroepen op de feitelijke overeenkomst  van de gebeurtenissen.
Welnu voor mij is de feitelijkheid van een echt, doorgevoerd  impeachment niet dezelfde feitelijkheid als iemand die vrijwillig aftreedt. Dat zijn verschillende feitelijkheden. Het eerste is nog nooit voorgekomen in de USA.

Wat er wel feitelijk hetzelfde is, dat is het resultaat. Nixon is weg als President. Daarom zou ik nu ook weer niet te hard muggenziften .

Ondertussen, na al dat opzoekwerk,  is het verschil in gebruik tussen  Feitelijk en Eigenlijk me nu wel duidelijk geworden.


----------



## eno2

In English, Factual(ly) is also merely related to facts.



> M-W
> * Definition of factual *
> 
> _1_ :  of or relating to facts _<a factual error>_ _<the factual aspects of the case>_
> 
> 
> _2_ :  restricted to or based on fact _<a factual statement>_ _<She tried to separate what is factual from what is not.>_



Vertaling "eigenlijk": actually, in fact, really

In tegenstelling tot Eigenlijk is  is actually ook helemaal gerelateerd aan feiten, fact:




> *M-W*
> *Definition of actually *
> 
> _1_ :  in act or in fact :  really _<trying to find out what actually happened>_ _<won't actually arrive for an hour>_
> 
> 
> _2_ :  in point of fact —used to suggest something unexpected _<was surprised to learn that she could actually speak German>_



Weinig verschil in het Engels tussen factually en actually....


----------



## eno2

En nu ontdek ik:



> factueel
> bijvoeglijk naamwoord
> 1 op feiten gebaseerd= feitelijk
> 
> Dikke VD Online



Haha, wij hebben ook het factueel - actueel paar. Zoals in het Engels....


----------



## bibibiben

_Feitelijk _als bijvoeglijk naamwoord vertoont vrijwel geen raakvlakken met _eigenlijk_. _Feitelijk_ zit in die hoedanigheid qua betekenis nog te vast verbonden aan _feit_. Als bijwoord daarentegen kunnen _feitelijk_ en _eigenlijk_ zeer dicht tegen elkaar aan schuren. Beide kunnen dan de betekenis _in de grond van de zaak_, _in feite_ of _in werkelijkheid_ hebben:

*Je zat wel voortdurend in angst over de kinderen, maar er was feitelijk niks ergs aan de hand.
Je zat wel voortdurend in angst over de kinderen, maar er was eigenlijk niks ergs aan de hand.*

Daarnaast kent _eigenlijk_ als bijwoord tal van andere betekenisnuances die _feitelijk_ niet kent:

*Wil je ook mee? Ik dacht eigenlijk dat jij helemaal niet zo van dansen hield.*

In de zin hierboven kan _eigenlijk_ niet door _feitelijk_ vervangen worden.


----------



## eno2

Feitelijk (bw & bnw) als feit behandelen is OK.  Maar eigenlijk bnw is ook "echt" als enige betekenis bij VD. Dat staat ook dicht bij feit. Eigenlijk als bw is "in wezen" als enige betekenis, allemaal volgens VD.  Dat is wat meer onrechtstreeks. Volgens mij draait  het om graden van werkelijkheid. Feitelijk is gegarandeerd hoger dan eigenlijk.


bibibiben said:


> Daarnaast kent _eigenlijk_ als bijwoord tal van andere betekenisnuances die _feitelijk_ niet kent:
> .


Absoluut mee eens. Zelfs een paar waar moeilijk zout op te leggen valt.


eno2 said:


> *als ik er nu nog eens over nadenk *
> 
> _Dat is toch *eigenlijk* heel vreemd verlopen._
> Eigenlijk als "alles goed overwogen""*alles wel beschouwd*" Dat is de betekenis die ik zocht.



Waaruit ik besloot tot het "ONRECHTSTREEKSE-BESCHOUWINGS EFFECT" van eigenlijk, dat "feitelijk" helemaal niet bezit, aangezien dat aan het feit gehecht is.

Wat je zegt betekent  een stevige kritiek op Van Dale, waar ik het mee eens ben. Omdat Van Dale voor het bijwoord "eigenlijk" maar één (1) betekenis geeft:



> *in de grond, in wezen*
> 
> antoniem schijnbaar
> 
> •eigenlijk is de zaak deze
> •waar moet je eigenlijk heen?
> •eigenlijk gezegd (gesproken)als ik de waarheid wil zeggen
> •een eigenlijk gezegd programmadat die naam verdient, het inderdaad is



Komt daar nog bij, dat "•waar moet je *eigenlijk *heen?" een slecht voorbeeld is: het klinkt nogal gek te vragen waar je in de grond of in wezen heen moet.

Eigenlijk bw heeft hier duidelijk een andere betekenis dan in wezen, in de grond. Je gaat niet in wezen ergens heen. Maar ik vind er helaas niet  het juiste equivalent  voor. Het heeft iets van een terzijde dat toevallige (casual) benieuwdheid uitdrukt.
(Waar moet je heen misschien?)????


Het blijft voer voor uitweiding. Ik heb het gevoel dat ik terecht verder ga dan de beknopte afwegingen van VD.


----------



## bibibiben

Een uitvoerige opsomming van de vele betekenissen die modale partikels en modale bijwoorden kunnen hebben, is nog niet voorhanden. Het is vreemd genoeg nog steeds een grotendeels onontgonnen terrein in het Nederlands. Ik weet niet waar ik het heb gelezen, maar het schijnt dat Van Dale in volgende edities geleidelijk aan meer aandacht wil besteden aan deze soms lastig te omschrijven betekenisnuances.


----------

